

Ask HN: DRM for Enterprise SaaS - dakotanelson

When doing enterprise deploys of SaaS products, how do you handle DRM?<p>Specifically: I&#x27;m developing a Python webapp that will have a managed tier and an enterprise edition. How can I secure the enterprise version when the customer has ownership of the machine and network it&#x27;s running on?
======
infinite8s
Through the licensing agreement.

